# Pundamilia sp. 'Blue Bar' Hippo Point?



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I have seen these on www.davesfish.com and wondered if anyone can tell me anything about them. They look like Pundamilia sp. pundamilia but with more blue. Are they the same fish, a varient or something completely different?


----------



## ds1196 (Jun 20, 2004)

They are different from the Pundamilia pundamilia. They're a larger species that can grow to about six inches. They also have much more blue to them than the Pundamilia pundamilia.


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks, the pic on your site looks great. I think I will be placing a order soon.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
At my opinion we are dealing with a north variant of the Pundamilia pundamilia, don't forget that this species has variants following the place they are caught.
xris  
But I may be also wrong as we don't have too much datas about their habits in the wild.


----------

